# Switching from PC to Mac - what to do with Kontakt 6 and sample libraries



## JoachimL (Nov 15, 2022)

Hi. I'm considering getting a Macbook air M1 for music production, 
and was wondering if I needed to buy new versions of some libraries for Mac?
On my PC I have the following libraries:
Cinestrings Core and Tina Guo solo cello from Cinesamples
3x Spitfire originals
Piano colors
A few single instruments from Orchestral Tools
Also I have Kontakt 6

Thanks in advance. Have a great day!


----------



## Øivind (Nov 15, 2022)

In my experience, most software licenses include both the Windows and Mac version (and linux if applicable) of the product. I don´t believe I have seen any audio software limiting themselves to selling OS specific licenses unless they are OS exlusives (such as Logic).

After installing Native Access/Kontakt, Sine and the Spitfire downloader, you can save some download time by just copying your Kontakt, Sine and Spitfire libraries from your Windows drive to your Mac drive, if you know how to do that. I recently did just that from Windows 11 to a Macbook Air, and all I had to do was to use each program to locate the libraries that was just copied and they would work. For Spitfire products that don´t use Kontakt, I had to use the repair function inside the Spitfire downloader to get some of them working after locating them.

The Affinity (graphics) programs from Serif have OS specific license options (Mac, Windows and iPad), but right now thats the only software I can think of.

In most scenarios, there should be no need to repurchase anything.


----------



## JoachimL (Nov 15, 2022)

Øivind said:


> In my experience, most software licenses include both the Windows and Mac version (and linux if applicable) of the product. I don´t believe I have seen any audio software limiting themselves to selling OS specific licenses unless they are OS exlusives (such as Logic).
> 
> After installing Native Access/Kontakt, Sine and the Spitfire downloader, you can save some download time by just copying your Kontakt, Sine and Spitfire libraries from your Windows drive to your Mac drive, if you know how to do that. I recently did just that from Windows 11 to a Macbook Air, and all I had to do was to use each program to locate the libraries that was just copied and they would work. For Spitfire products that don´t use Kontakt, I had to use the repair function inside the Spitfire downloader to get some of them working after locating them.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot. I appreciate your help.


----------



## AmbientMile (Nov 15, 2022)

Øivind said:


> ....The Affinity (graphics) programs from Serif have OS specific license options (Mac, Windows and iPad), but right now thats the only software I can think of...


OT, the new version 2 of the Affinity apps include Mac, Win and iOS versions inclusive, FINALLY!!


----------



## robgb (Nov 15, 2022)

Load up Native Access on your Mac and install Kontakt . Your libraries will work fine. Your Windows vst plugins are a different story. You'll need Mac vsts or aus.


----------



## thesteelydane (Nov 17, 2022)

Kontakt libraries are platform agnostic, it’s only the Kontakt application itself you need to change.


----------

